# Pregnant Florida Woman Uses AR-15 to Kill One Home Invader, Chase Off a Second



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Two armed men broke into Jeremy King's home last week and held him at gunpoint. One of the thugs grabbed his 11-year-old daughter.

According to baynews9.com, when he told them he had nothing of value to give them . . .

King said one of the men started pistol-whipping him while another kicked him repeatedly in the head. His wife, who is eight months pregnant, was in the back bedroom and peeked out to see what was going on.​
That's when one of the men took a shot at her. But she retreated and grabbed an AR-15 rifle.

Full article here: https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/p...-to-kill-one-home-invader-chase-off-a-second/

https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/n...t-shot--killed-during-home-invasion-in-lithia

https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/n...on-speaks--credits-wife-with-saving-his-life#


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

> *LITHIA, Fla.* - Hillsborough County deputies are searching for a suspect after a home invasion in Lithia.


Hillsborough County, now that is not surprising to me, the place is full of half wit criminals, who think that they cannot die. I live just across the bay in Pinellas County, and there are plenty of nit wits here too.

I am glad that she killed one of them.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

BigHead said:


> Hillsborough County, now that is not surprising to me, the place is full of half wit criminals, who think that they cannot die. I live just across the bay in Pinellas County, and there are plenty of nit wits here too.
> 
> I am glad that she killed one of them.


+1


----------



## jdptulsa (Nov 5, 2019)

Too bad she couldn’t get a kill shot on the one that got away. She did a great job.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

The one that got away when he's caught will be charged with murder.
He's so screwed

AFS


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What pisses me off is the type of weapon the media has to identify . It can have pos n neg media press. 
How about just using firearm as the instrument


----------



## texasboy75 (Nov 7, 2019)

You know if the liberals and the ignorant anti gun lobbyists had their way this would be a completely different story. the man and his wife would both be dead and the EMT's would be cleaning up two innocent bodies instead of one man who arguably got what was coming to him. There's a reason we have preexisting rights to protect ourselves, and be the difference in this story.


----------

